# Great Breakfast



## oldcoot (Jun 15, 2003)

Couldn’t ask for a nicer breakfast this Father’s Day Sunday morning.  Served in the garden, flowers in full bloom, warm, bright sun, light, gentle breeze, Mocking Bird singing in the Flowering Plum, and my dog dozing beside me.

Then the delightful menu:  Chorizo & eggs, scrambled, a small slice of ham, hash browns, toasted homemade bread, a cup of blackberries in cream, tomato juice, and coffee.

Life just doesn’t get a whole lot better


----------



## Michelledawn (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great Fathers day  . I cook with chorizo in things like chili and enchilladas but I mix with beef and or pork. *thinking he must have a cast iron tummy*. Anyways, Happy Fathers Day :P


----------



## oldcoot (Jun 15, 2003)

Michelle, chorizo is not thsat hot  (Although I do have a "cast  iron stomach").  BW does not like hot, but enjoys chorizo in a wide variety of recipes.  For example, chroizo, eggs,corn  tortilla pieces, onion, green pepper tomato and tomatillo, , cilantro, salt &  pepper, coarsely chooped,  fried like scrambled eggs is a really great breakfast dish.   Mexicans call it "chile aquiles" or something like that.  Delicious.  Doesn't bite back.

P.S.  I checked the web, and found (1), it's spelled chilaquiles; and (2) none of the recipes on the web included chorizo.  But they did include jack cheese, which I forgot.

The ingredients I listed were used  by the nicve folk in the tiny village of La Bocana, Baja California, some 40 years ago, as well as by my buddy, Ben, who hails from Colima, Mexico.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2003)

*mmm chorizo*

we just did a really good special last week:

*Chorizo and Scallion crusted Halibut with a Roasted Tomato Vinaigrette*

it was really good. i love chorizo


----------



## oldcoot (Jun 16, 2003)

Ironchef, whlile I've no doubt that dish was very tasty, it seems to me the strong flavor or chorizo would overwhelm the delicate flavor of a good piece of halibut.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2003)

*chorizo and halibut*

nah, we put a very thin sprinkling of the crust on a thick filet of halibut.


----------



## Coco (Jun 16, 2003)

I think that chorizo is particularly good with seafood. I had a grilled chorizo and squid dish once that was fantastic. But then I think pork in general is great with the sea. Pancetta and clams, bacon and scallops and in clam chowder.....


----------

